# Poorboys wheel sealant



## Exportste (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all i'm new here and this is my first post:wave: I have been browsing the site for a while now but thought it was time to get involved and start posting.

I have never used a wheel sealant before but thought I would give the poorboys sealant a try.

My wheels before I started




Firstly cleaned using Auto finesse Imperial diluted 1:3, I used a combination of wheel woollies, small valet pro brush and a microfiber to get them nice and clean.



This is them clean and dry



Poorboys sealant applied and left to haze



All finished







I'm very happy with the results, the wheels are silky smooth and very shiny, there is some contamination left on the inside of the spokes as you can see in the pics but I don't currently have any fallout remover so that is next on my list. Thinking of going with iron x as that seams to get great reviews but also considering dragons breath as I like the idea of it clinging to the rim with it being more of a gel type solution, anyone used both?

Now the wheels are sealed is it still safe to use imperial on them or will this strip the sealant? so should they just be cleaned with a shampoo?

How long does poorboys wheel sealant usually last? I may layer it next time I seal them.

All comments much appreciated


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've put two layers on mine and it does the trick. If you wash weekly I'm sure just soap should work fine now. Beautiful wheels by the way.


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

A really nice set of photos there and a well written post. I really like the silver callipers. When my alloys get refurbed next month the callipers are coming off to for powdercoating.

Anyway, first off, the more thoroughly you decontaminate your wheels the more the sealant can bond to the surface and not contamination on it. Next time, apply your iron dissolver and maybe a second time to remove all the brake dust. Iron X is well regarded. I prefer Auto Finesse Iron Out as it works faster than other brands I have tried.

The sealant will last a few months before reapplication is required. This my real world experience. This is also backed up by Polished Bliss who product test extremely thoroughly before selling any products.

I would test out varying dilution ratios of Imperial. I might try 1 part Imperial to 10 parts water. This should be really quite weak and at a pH that won't strip or rapidly degrade the sealant. I am using it at 1 part Imperial to 3 parts water, but that is for more neglected wheels. This would most likely degrade the sealant, although I don't work with Poorboy's Wheel Sealant anymore and use 22PLE Rim & Metal Coat, so this is just an informed guess.

Next time you apply sealant, consider removing the wheels. The spoke backs and the rims all benefit from protection and layering is well worth it.

I hope this helps,

Jon


----------



## Exportste (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for your comments guys, i have used imperial diluted 1:9 in the past which still worked out quite well for me as i rarely let my car get that dirty inbetween washes. Settled on wolfs white satin as my favourite shampoo for now so might try just that alone as i think spraying wheel cleaner on might have become more of a habit than actually being needed. 

I'l deffinetly take the wheels off next time jon and give them a couple of coats on the dish aswell:thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely wheels :thumb: like to driveway bricks too!


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice wheels. 

Have a look at Bilt Hamber auto wheels, I used it recently, brilliant stuff.

Also they suggest three coats of poorboys I thought?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

veeduby said:


> Nice wheels.
> 
> Have a look at Bilt Hamber auto wheels, I used it recently, brilliant stuff


:thumb:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I was sceptical of wheel sealants, I used to SRP then wax them. Since using PB WS washing them next time is a breeze, much easier than with SRP & a wax applied. My go to wheel sealant this stuff:thumb:.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Just normal body wash shampoo will be fine for cleaning the wheels, I would leave any dedicated wheel cleaner on the shelf if you're not stripping the wheels and reapplying sealant. A couple layers would help with the durability, remember to give some time between coats. I don't have personal experience with the PB WS but I have the Chemical Guys Wheel Guard. Lasts a couple months in my vauge experience and adds some shine which is nice.

I second the opinion of wheel removal, I normally don't add a wheel sealant to rims unless I am pulling them off and fully cleaning them. I would add a tar remover to your list of things to get, Ironx or the likes won't touch tar.

Rims look good! I like using a toothbrush to get the small areas like those spoke gaps. Has a bit more bite then the paint brush style brushes.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks like a beautiful car there chum! Mind if i ask what the autograph badge refers to? Any more pics of the car?

Anyway, with regard to fall out remover I'd definitely recommend Orchard Autocare and their Iron Cleanse. Ronnie, the owner, is a regular on here, and you can see his work in the Studio section of the gallery.

I used the Iron Cleanse on my silver Exeo and you wouldn't have believed the amount of bleeding from what I thought was clean paintwork. You can see it here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331848

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

With such intricate wheels PB as ever is easy on and off, as said once clean it does make future cleaning more effective, two or three coats not a problem. I soon progressed to doing the inside of each wheel off the car then only using tar and iron products once to get the inner wheel clean without compromising the face.

Although I enjoyed the final result for me keep taking the wheels off is a challenge, so now trying Fk1000P with the intention of moving to seal them in the future, with my enjoyment of continuous wheel cleaning your beautiful wheels look like a career in themselves you have done a great job, who does not like great rims.

Thanks, that PB tub may last me a while.John Tht.


----------

